# Type Me



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Why did it anger you?I'm curious because things like that make me angry,but I sometimes don't react like that and I don't get sad.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Why did it anger you?I'm curious because things like that make me angry,but I sometimes don't react like that and I don't get sad.


I felt worthless and a burden on others.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Instead of looking at each specific small occurrence look at general trends in your behavior.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Instead of looking at each specific small occurrence look at general trends in your behavior.


Yeah


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (70%)
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (75%)
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (70%)
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (80%)
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (35%)
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (35%)
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (40%)
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (50%)
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

The reason why I think like an INTP and INTJ at the same time most be due to the high Ti and Ni.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Seriously, what am I? I get angry too quickly and am impatient.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think it means you're not an INTJ.It has Ni vision,Te,it has Fi immediately after Te,and then inferior Se,what do you expect?

Not saying you're certainly an INTJ(although I think it's quite likely),but being angry and impatient does not mean you're not.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I don't think it means you're not an INTJ.It has Ni vision,Te,it has Fi immediately after Te,and then inferior Se,what do you expect?
> 
> Not saying you're certainly an INTJ(although I think it's quite likely),but being angry and impatient does not mean you're not.


Nothing, but my emotional reactions depend on who I am with. If I am with anybody other than my parents, I will always remain detached from any stressful situation. If I am with my parents,then I do get emotional outbursts.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Why do you think that is?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Why do you think that is?


Honestly, I don't know. I've never shown any emotion to my friends. My parents know I have strong emotions, so I don't care about it infront of them.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Doesn't seem to exclude any type imo,it all depends on WHY behind everything.Seems more like some kind of Fi and Te though.But anyway,I don't like bringing emotions into play when discussing functions,everyone has emotions.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm thinking the emotional outbursts could be more due to your age rather than type. I wonder if you're hard to type right now because your functions are still in the process of developing, and you're using a wide array of them as a result. You can take all the tests and quizzes and questionnaires in the world right now, but you won't know the true and final answer until your functions have fully developed. This is not a process you can speed up, so don't try it - and don't get impatient either, because you'll only frustrate yourself further.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

tiredsighs said:


> I'm thinking the emotional outbursts could be more due to your age rather than type. I wonder if you're hard to type right now because your functions are still in the process of developing, and you're using a wide array of them as a result. You can take all the tests and quizzes and questionnaires in the world right now, but you won't know the true and final answer until your functions have fully developed. This is not a process you can speed up, so don't try it - and don't get impatient either, because you'll only frustrate yourself further.


Ok


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Funky MBTI in Fiction â€¢ Type Contrast: INTJ vs. INTP How can you tell them...

On this website, the INTP description really fits me. There is no Ti in my answers?
Aren't the emotional outbursts caused by Inferior Fe?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Inferior Fe is

* *




Being a naturally private person, the LII finds it difficult to believe that others would be interested in what he is thinking or feeling at any given moment. He feels like something is not quite right if his interaction with the people around him is too aloof. However he only rarely makes an effort to venture into more open spheres, because he usually avoids making small talk, preferring to talk about his real interests and say only what he truly believes.

To this end, the LII, above all things, appreciates others' attempts to get him to "open up" emotionally and express his true thoughts and views of the world - not just as an abstract ideal living in his head, but as something that other people actually care about enough to participate in and bring to fulfillment. His focus on important abstract matters also leads him to detach from the world, if it is not complemented with a healthy dose of silliness. The LII is usually oblivious to his emotional-psychological state and feels little responsibility for improving it, not to mention the state of others. This means that "bad emotions" can build up in him until some environmental factor comes along to alleviate them. Visible demonstrations of emotional warmth play a major part in this: something as simple as a big smile and a hug is enough to brighten an LII's day. The LII can be attracted to insincere displays of affection, even if he consciously realizes that they are only in jest.

The LII is often at a loss for what to do in social situations, and appreciates others who make him feel included in a new group and in the emotional side of a situation. The LII tends to take life very seriously, and appreciates others who can show him the lighter side of things.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I still don't get it.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Ti vs Ni please


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

>>>>>>>> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmDcT_Pujk8vOcxk_IcnxtQ


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

So, not being able to focus on one idea for a long time is Ne?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> So, not being able to focus on one idea for a long time is Ne?


Dominant Ne is _not wanting_ to focus on one idea for too long and looking forward to move onto the next idea, completely new and unrelated or something that grew out of previous idea. Aux Ne is different. It's used to explore possibilities of thought or feeling of dominant function. There's bunch of threads about dominant vs aux Ne on this forum. 

I'd say the biggest difference in how I and my INFP friend use Ne is that I blurt out my ideas/opinions/thoughts to see how others react since feedback helps me to grow, shape, change or discard that idea completely. I'm _looking_ for feedback. I need getting both positive reaction and criticism. In fact I'd prefer to get negative feedback than vague answer or get ignored completely. Meanwhile my INFP friend is reluctant to share hers idea until she thinks it's "formed" enough. It often takes her few days to give me her opinion on something. Shel mulls over it, possibly looks for info about it or asks about opinions of other people without truly revealing her own.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Dominant Ne is _not wanting_ to focus on one idea for too long and looking forward to move onto the next idea, completely new and unrelated or something that grew out of previous idea. Aux Ne is different. It's used to explore possibilities of thought or feeling of dominant function. There's bunch of threads about dominant vs aux Ne on this forum.
> 
> I'd say the biggest difference in how I and my INFP friend use Ne is that I blurt out my ideas/opinions/thoughts to see how others react since feedback helps me to grow, shape, change or discard that idea completely. I'm _looking_ for feedback. I need getting both positive reaction and criticism. In fact I'd prefer to get negative feedback than vague answer or getting ignored completely (<--- the worst). Meanwhile my INFP friend is reluctant to share hers idea until she thinks it's "formed" enough. It often takes her few days to give me her opinion on something. Shel mulls over it, possibly looks for info about it or asks about opinions of other people without truly revealing her own.


Ok Thanks, I just need to know if I use Aux Te or Aux Ne.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Can you guys give me a situation and type me depending on my reactions?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I just see you as very T-driven. I can't say I see direct Fi in the things you do, so I'm not exiling INTP as an option, but you don't use a lot of Fe (at least from what I've seen on the forums). Otherwise I can't give much input - I'm very hesitant to type people at all who I do not know personally and in real life - just that from what I know of you you use either inferior Fe or no Fe. (Which isn't bad, you just value your T function/ Fi more)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@TheEpicPolymath,your functions are ridiculously difficult to figure out,just feeling the need to say that again XD

I still think INTJ,or at least IxTJ because INTP's are more talkative imo(not in small talk sense) which I also mentioned before and it isn't a good way to type of course,but the straightforwardness and one sentence replies definitely seem more TJ than NTP to me.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Even though Zuko tries to hide this part of his character, it’s fairly obvious that he is very emotional. He has a quick temper and the slightest thing to displease him brings about a tantrum.
^^^^ So me. I've been compared to Zuko in the past.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************************** (32.1)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ***************** (17.8)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************** (34.1)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************* (37.1)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************************** (46.5)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************** (15.9)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ***************************** (29.7)
average use


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

That result looks like ISTP. *shrug*


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> That result looks like ISTP. *shrug*


lol.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I agree with Greyhart. Based on these results I would say ISTP as well. Your Ti is through the roof and your Ni follows suit. 
An ISTP who is mainly stuck in his head might score lower on Se thanks to the Ti-Ni loop.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ISTP is MUCH more likely than INTP,it could actually be right,but not because of some test results lol

What do you guys think?

Anyway @TheEpicPolymath could you remind me to read your thread later,from the beginning?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Through this entire thread I thought that IxFP would make most sense. The fact that OP has such hard time finding reliable sources himself points towards inferior Te. Or at least tertiary.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I read the two questionnaires and I guess the second one could point to ISFP.First one not at all.I don't know,only thing I'd be certain of is Se and Ni in some combination and Fi and Te,I'm bad with function order.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I read the two questionnaires and I guess the second one could point to ISFP.First one not at all.I don't know,only thing I'd be certain of is Se and Ni in some combination and Fi and Te,I'm bad with function order.


You think of Se because of the short answers, but I'm very very careful in real life. I'm not as reckless as an ISFP.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> You think of Se because of the short answers, but I'm very very careful in real life. I'm not as reckless as an ISFP.


What does that mean?Do you think your Ni is higher than your Se or that you are Ne/Si?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Living dead said:


> What does that mean?Do you think your Ni is higher than your Se or that you are Ne/Si?


Ni focuses on one idea for a long time. In my life, I've never done one thing for a really long time other than reading as a hobby..
Ne focuses on an idea, but eventually moves on to something else(I played piano for 2 years and then stopped, then played viola for 1 year and then stopped, I played chess for 3 years, I do play now and then but once in a while, I learnt 6 programming languages last year and forgot them all because I was interested in speedcubing. Now I've regained interest in keyboard, and programming, but I have less time to do them.)
Se is extreme sports in a word. I don't do anything like that.
Si is flashbacks. Yes I get flashbacks, but they hurt. Not because of a bad past, but thinking of the past hurts.

Yes, I do think I use Ne/Si with Ti/Fe or Fi/Te.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Do you really think Fi dom?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

* *















^Rather simple to get which "philosophy" of thought or feeling you are in.

Maybe something more descriptive like this will help you.
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/368754-function-clarifier-test.html#post11771858


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

a.___I am a take-charge, no-nonsense type of person. I’m not afraid to take the lead or issue directives or correctives to others. My mind seems to work quite efficiently and decisively. It is typically easy for me to make decisions, give advice or instructions, and get things done without getting bogged down with emotional concerns. Others see me as firm and forthright, perhaps even blunt. I enjoy staying busy and using my time effectively. On the whole, I take a rational approach to life and can feel uncomfortable or inadequate in emotional situations. I’m more inclined to offer advice than to spend time commiserating. Consequently, I’m most comfortable in work-related situations, especially when analyzing problems, completing tasks, or issuing directives. I also enjoy thinking about strategies and logistics, or ways of making systems or processes more efficient and productive.

b.___ In some respects, I feel like an alien in the world. I am more of an observer and analyzer of life than a participant. This can make it scary for me to act or make big changes in my life. Typically, my mind is fairly zen-like, characterized by a state of relaxed awareness that straddles the conscious and unconscious mind. In this state, my mind is not restless or flooded with random ideas, but is generally calm and synchronized. When presented with a problem, my mind works in a unified way to simultaneously see different perspectives and “realize” answers. At times, these answers or insights can come suddenly and all at once, like a tidal wave of knowing; for me, there is a real difference between believing something and knowing something. I can get discouraged, however, when others don’t seem to understand or respond to my insights with a similar sense of conviction. In many cases, people seem to disregard my insights, suggest I’m being too negative or pessimistic, or think I’m blowing things out of proportion. But I’m simply being honest, calling things as I see them, and in most cases, I’m eventually proven right. Indeed, I see it as my primary role to perceive things accurately and correct false perceptions—to bring the truth to light. Despite seeming opinionated and strong-minded, it is not unusual for others to turn to me for answers, insights, or advice.

c.___I spend a fair amount of time surveying and weighing my personal feelings and values. Since it is important that I live a moral and authentic life, I see it as important to consider exactly what that means and might look like for me. I need time to listen to what my heart and conscience tell me is right. I think the world would be a better place if everyone learned to tune into his or her inner moral compass. Part of my moral code involves “fighting for the underdogs”—those who are poor, sick, disabled, victims of injustice, or otherwise find themselves in unfortunate circumstances. I also enjoy caring for children, plants, animals, or whatever personally affects or moves me. I have the ability to deeply empathize with others. When I imagine myself in others’ shoes, I feel for them and it inspires me to respond. Others typically see me as a good listener—empathetic and non-judgmental. At times, I can feel emotionally over-burdened, having internalized others’ pain and struggles. When it comes to emotions, I tend to be more of a receiver than an a expresser. I manage my feelings on my own rather than unloading them onto others. I therefore feel that most people don’t really know me or see what is most important to me.

d.___I am a “people person.” I’m generally warm and personable, with a knack for making quick connections with people. I like to talk and routinely enjoy conversation with friends, family, co-workers, and even strangers. Generally speaking, I am firm and forthright in expressing my views and opinions. While typically tactful, I am reluctant to let my voice go unheard. I enjoy teaching, managing, and directing people, helping them to be and achieve their very best. In many ways, I feel responsible for the emotional well-being and success of others. I want them to excel, both individually and interpersonally. I enjoy finding ways of bringing people together, helping them communicate and get on the same emotional page. If I’m being honest, I’m really not as good at listening to others as I am at advising or teaching them. On more than one occasion, I have been guilty of giving unsolicited advice or opening my mouth when I probably shouldn’t have. Nevertheless, people often turn to me for support and guidance regarding their lives and relationships.

e.___I am generally a person of routine. I see no problem with continuing to do things the way they have been done in the past, with sticking to the “tried and true.” Doing so makes life simpler and keeps things consistent. I tend to agree with the old saying, “If it ain’t broke don’t fix it!” I don’t understand why so many people think it’s a good idea to modify or abandon time-tested methods or traditions (i.e., The Constitution, religious traditions, etc.). I personally believe that if something has been resilient enough to stand the test of time, it’s probably worth preserving and protecting. I enjoy reflecting on my personal past, as well as various traditions—familial, religious, historical, political, etc.—that are important to me. I feel safe, secure, nostalgic, and reassured when I reflect on these things. When it comes to money and material goods, I tend to be fairly conservative. I am typically careful not to be wasteful or extravagant in my expenditures. When it comes to work, I like to know exactly what the rules and procedures are so I can do my job properly. I feel the details of a job are important and should not be ignored or overlooked. Others see me as a loyal, reliable, dutiful, and responsible.

f.___I am a fun-loving person who relishes spontaneous action. I don’t waste time over-thinking things. I usually perform better and enjoy myself more when I just do what comes naturally. I love taking in new experiences and sensations—new sights, sounds, tastes, and so on. I enjoy using my hands and losing myself in activities such as sports, sex, cooking, driving, dancing, shopping, exercising, and the like. If given a choice, I prefer to be up and moving around rather than sitting. I tend to get restless fairly quickly and am happier when I’m being active. I’m not a terribly abstract person and have never been a huge fan of book learning. I’d rather learn from experience than from books or lectures. In my view, experience is probably life’s best teacher. I’m also a highly observant person. I tend to notice and recall details that others may overlook. Keeping pace with current styles and fashions is also fun for me, including things like trendy cars, phones, fashions, hairstyles, decor, etc.

g.___Independence, autonomy, and personal freedom are among my highest values; some people might even call me a loner. While I have little interest or aptitude in leading or managing others, I also don’t want people controlling me or telling me what to do. When working within a system or organization, I often find myself at odds with it and end up looking for ways to circumvent what I see as unnecessary rules or inefficient methods. This of course can be anxiety-producing, so working for myself is probably my best option. Perhaps more than anything, I want to find work that I enjoy; my work is of utmost importance to me. Unfortunately, finding my ideal work has been difficult due to my strong need for autonomy, as well recurrent indecisiveness about what I should be doing. Efficiency is another of my top priorities. Thinking of time as a currency for accomplishment, I can be rather impatient when it comes to navigating unexpected hurdles or obstacles. Outwardly, I present as easygoing and affable, readily adapting and meshing to the social context. Inwardly, I am far more serious and resolute, constantly thinking about my work or projects and what my next step should be.

h.___I have a restless and active (some might even say hyperactive) mind. It is constantly generating new ideas and seeing new connections, associations, and possibilities (“the possibilities are endless!”). I often see random connections or parallels between things that others fail to see or appreciate. I love playing with words, ideas, associations, and quips. Compelled to explore and exhaust all the options and possibilities, I struggle to make decisions or draw firm conclusions. When a promising new idea or possibility comes to me, I tend to get really excited and want to share it with others. Unfortunately, the excitement often wanes once the novelty wears off or the idea proves less tenable. These ups and downs can make it hard for me to stick with one thing or to finish what I start. Since I tend to bounce from one idea and interest to the next, I sometimes wonder if I’ll ever accomplish anything important. I know I have a lot of creative potential, but I often struggle to harness and focus it. Others may see me as quirky, chatty, distractible, inquisitive, creative, unconventional, and open-minded.

a-4 , b-1, c-3 , d- 8, e- 5, f- 7, g- 2, h -3


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

And the second?


----------

